# Why shouldn't you ride in wellies?



## horsegirl (7 December 2007)

It was always drummed into me that YOU DO NOT RIDE IN WELLIES and I find myself repeating this to others but now you get riding boots with tread on the bottom what is the thinking behind it?


----------



## Hannahbone (7 December 2007)

I do ride in my wellies never had a prob with them, but i only wear the ones with a little heel!


----------



## Super_Kat (7 December 2007)

Because it makes you look like a pikey.......


----------



## LouHardwick (7 December 2007)

PMSL!!!


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Because it makes you look like a pikey....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

There is this reason!  Also if your saddle is leather the rubber will mark it badly.  Plus you dont get a very good contact with the horses side.


----------



## horsegirl (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Because it makes you look like a pikey....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

But I might be a pikey already


----------



## trundle (7 December 2007)

Because they fall off when you do sitting trot without stirrups and then you look like a complete tit and have to walk across the school in your socks to fetch them back. 

PMSL at Kat !


----------



## Super_Kat (7 December 2007)

In which case you will look like a scruffy pikey


----------



## Rambo (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Because it makes you look like a pikey....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

There is this reason!  Also if your saddle is leather the rubber will mark it badly.  Plus you dont get a very good contact with the horses side. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not sure that holds true either tbh....there was a time when nearly all long riding boots were rubber too....people couldn't afford leather ones.

I think it's a rumour circulated by the 'proper' riding boot manufacturers personally


----------



## horsegirl (7 December 2007)

What even in a lovely pair of purple hunters?


----------



## Super_Kat (7 December 2007)

Yes even purple hunters. Now if they were pink ones it would be a dfferent story!


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Because it makes you look like a pikey....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

There is this reason!  Also if your saddle is leather the rubber will mark it badly.  Plus you dont get a very good contact with the horses side. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not sure that holds true either tbh....there was a time when nearly all long riding boots were rubber too....people couldn't afford leather ones.

I think it's a rumour circulated by the 'proper' riding boot manufacturers personally 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Yea but the rubber riding boots have some sort of coating on that wellies dont have.


----------



## Starbucks (7 December 2007)

I ride in my pink hunter's all the time.  I'm a jeans and wellies girl. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





They do make your feet very cold in the winter time though!


----------



## Smash (7 December 2007)

I always thought it was because they were quite wide and could get stuck in the stirrup irons, although that probably applies more to those old dunlop things that are like wearing buckets rather than hunters etc.


----------



## Amymay (7 December 2007)

You should never ride in wellies cos it looks NAFF!!!!


----------



## happyhack (7 December 2007)

I've got no decent boots at the mo so i'm riding out in my wellies and i dont care!!! lol!!


----------



## YorkshireLass (7 December 2007)

The danger of riding in wellies is that snotty types will think it looks bad.  You know the sort, those with all the gear and no idea.  Their gear is usualy bought by someone else. 

As has been said, there are wellies and there are wellies. If the wellies are safe and comfortable, then there is no reason why not.  Wellies are nice and cheap &amp; waterproof.  

You can ride in any footwear, except things like stilettos and flippers if you get a pair of stirrup cages like dapps.

It is actualy a good thing to look a bit pikey when riding.  Other road users are nicer to you because you don't look stuck up!


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (7 December 2007)

Think you may have started a catch phrase there! "All the gear and no idea" i will certainly use it.  
	
	
		
		
	


	









As for riding in wellies i find them uncomfortable but thats just personal preference!


----------



## Shilasdair (7 December 2007)

Another reason - you don't want to attract rubber fetishists.
S


----------



## foxviewstud (7 December 2007)

i use my hunter wellies as they are tight on ur leg so dont slip off and have the heel and are not wide lol


----------



## Honeypots (7 December 2007)

You shouldn't ride in wellies because of the chunky soles they generally have. If you fall off your foot won't slip out of the stirrup like they would if you are riding in riding boots which have a smoother sole...


----------



## loobylu (7 December 2007)

Another vote for Hunters here. Slim legged, narrow foot types are fine. There are far worse sins committed.


----------



## kombikids (7 December 2007)

GUILTY! i ride in joules dog print wellies so am the naff of naff naffiest pikey i guess! Dont alwys have time to change so sometimes combine it with jeans tucked in and a half brushed horse!!! Cant afford leather boots yet - horse costs too much - on the list to father xmas!


----------



## Cop-Pop (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Because they fall off when you do sitting trot without stirrups and then you look like a complete tit and have to walk across the school in your socks to fetch them back. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Heels down!!


----------



## isabella (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
GUILTY! i ride in joules dog print wellies so am the naff of naff naffiest pikey i guess! Dont alwys have time to change so sometimes combine it with jeans tucked in and a half brushed horse!!! Cant afford leather boots yet - horse costs too much - on the list to father xmas! 

[/ QUOTE ]

snap i have purple joules dog print wellies lol no promblems so far (touchs wood very quickly
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## lexiedhb (7 December 2007)

I thought it wasall about the grippy bits they have on the bottom, stopping them coming out of the stirrups if you fall..... all riding/joddie boots have really smooth soles........


----------



## Persephone (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Because it makes you look like a pikey....... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly!


----------



## molehill (7 December 2007)

Well i must be the biggest pikey out jojobah.I never usually have time to get changed from doing cattle,so just go out in jeans and wellies.


----------



## Three (7 December 2007)

You mean there are people out there who will overlook the baggy jods, holey t-shirt and green stained jacket to take notice of me in wellies?! Cool.....


----------



## molehill (7 December 2007)

Its great isnt it Three!!!


----------



## dieseldog (7 December 2007)

I've forgotton that I own proper boots - because I am proper pikey!


----------



## molehill (7 December 2007)

Just giggling to myself!!I must be a big pikey as when it is wet i ride not just in my green wellies,but my green waterproof trousers as well!!!


----------



## Persephone (7 December 2007)

Well, I wouldn't ride in wellies, because I've always been told not to. However I am not opposed to riding in combats with half chaps if I have gone to the yard not planning on riding! It makes my trousers look like those blousey old style breeches because they all puff up above the chaps! Muddy khaki bootcut cords have also been witnessed!


----------



## molehill (7 December 2007)

You pikey Jojobah!!!


----------



## dreamcometrue (7 December 2007)

Totally agree with you there YorkshireLass but in Yorkshire we don't need stuck up gear to look good because we are the best!!!


----------



## Shilasdair (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Totally agree with you there YorkshireLass but in Yorkshire we don't need stuck up gear to look good because we are the best!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Aw, bless.
S


----------



## Shilasdair (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Totally agree with you there YorkshireLass but in Yorkshire we don't need stuck up gear to look good because we are the best!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have to ask...do you make your tack out of string, wire and sticky backed plastic too?
Yorkshire people are....special....
S


----------



## Persephone (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Totally agree with you there YorkshireLass but in Yorkshire we don't need stuck up gear to look good because we are the best!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Delusional obviously! It's a shame!!


----------



## skye123 (7 December 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Totally agree with you there YorkshireLass but in Yorkshire we don't need stuck up gear to look good because we are the best!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I have to ask...do you make your tack out of string, wire and sticky backed plastic too?
Yorkshire people are....special....
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

LMAO


----------



## Baggybreeches (7 December 2007)

I dont like riding in wellies but mine are proper steel toe jobbies, have been known on a busy day to hack out in *red tractor boy* overalls and wellies? I am pikey, or is that so scruffy I might be considered eccentric? Would never go out on an unbrushed horse though!


----------



## pinkcatkin (10 December 2007)

Shilasdair, you are so wicked!


----------

